# [SOLVED] Dostęp do dysku NTFS.

## Rolmo

Mam problem z montowaniem dysku z systemem plików NTFS. Nie ma do nich dostępu mój użytkownik, a jedynie root. Montowanie przebiega bezproblemowo.

Przy użyciu ntfs-3g problem znika, aczkolwiek chciałbym aby montowanie było zintegrowane z Dolphinem i nie wymagało wchodzenia do konsoli i montowania.

```
/mnt/segate: Brak dostępu
```

```
groups rolmo

disk wheel audio cdrom video usb users games plugdev storage rolmo
```

```
/dev/sdb3       /mnt/segate     ntfs    noauto,defaults,user            0 0

/dev/sda4       /mnt/western    ntfs    noauto,defaults,user            0 0
```

Last edited by Rolmo on Fri May 11, 2012 11:50 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Pryka

Montowanie przy użyciu ntfs-3g nie wymaga wchodzenia do konsoli, wystarczy się zaopatrzyć w odpowiedni wpis w fstab.

U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
/dev/sda4               /media/windows  ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0
```

----------

## gexcite

Nawet bez wpisu do /etc/fstab montuje bezproblemowo

----------

## Rolmo

```
Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the

external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary

or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.

Please see more information at

http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
```

```
 File systems  --->

     <M> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

 *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/ntfs3g-2011.4.12  USE="acl crypt external-fuse udev -debug -ntfsprogs -static-libs -suid* -xattr"

 

Co robię źle?Last edited by Rolmo on Fri Mar 23, 2012 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Masz w jajku to co trzeba, ale ładujesz w ogóle te moduły? Bo one same z siebie Ci nie wystartują.

Masz je w /etc/conf.d/modules ??

----------

## Rolmo

Przeinstalowałem gentoo. Tym razem mam XFCE4.

Problem jest ten sam. FUSE mam skompilowane na stałe w jądrze, lecz nic to nie zmienia.

Przy próbie zamontowania:

```
Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE

library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated

FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at

http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Blad jest bardzo wymowny, mowi dlaczego i podaje ew rozwiazania.

----------

## Rolmo

Wszystkie wymagania są spełnione. Co więcej, nie mogę też zamontować cdromów, usb i innych urządzeń mimo (prawdopodobnie) poprawnych ustawień.

----------

## eTux

Miałem swego czasu podobny problem  :Wink: 

```

[I] sys-fs/ntfs3g

     Available versions:  2012.1.15-r1 {{acl crypt debug +external-fuse extras +ntfsprogs static-libs suid +udev xattr}}

     Installed versions:  2012.1.15-r1(10:43:29 11.05.2012)(acl crypt ntfsprogs suid udev -debug -external-fuse -extras -static-libs -xattr)

     Homepage:            http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

```

```

-rwsr-xr-x 1 root usb 129K 05-11 10:43 /usr/bin/ntfs-3g*

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/usb3       ntfs-3g         defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8         0 0

```

oraz dopisanie użytkownika do grupy disk rozwiązało problem.

----------

## Rolmo

Dzięki. Dodaję [SOLVED].

----------

